# Ivermectin Paste for Equine OK for Bovine?



## NubianGoatGirl (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a 6 mo old calf that may need to be wormed. He is my only calf. Is it ok to use Equine Ivermectin? I only need a small dose of the stuff. 

Thanks!

Tracy


----------



## twstanley (Sep 23, 2004)

Maybe call your local vet and ask their opinion? Most of the cattle wormers I have seen are pour on or injectable, I am not sure what is in them.


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

Cows are not horses. Different chemistry. Different anatomy. Differant parasites.


----------



## elgordo (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't have cattle right now, but I've used the Safe Guard (fenbendazole) equine paste on my sheep and goats. I've been told that that is the ONLY equine wormer you may use on other species. Anyone else hear of anything dealing with this?


----------



## Cravenwas (Aug 23, 2005)

Ivermectin is ivermectin. The reason it is in paste form for horses is because some are sensative to the suspension used in the injectable and pour-on types. The paste is not marketed for cattle because most cattle are not tame enough to use it on. It is also more expensive per dose.
We have given the injectable cattle ivermectin orally to our horses for years. A vet advised us to do it this way. He said the reason they discontinued the injectable for horses was because some horses reacted to the suspension not the ivermectin. Our horses have always tested clean for worms with this method.


----------

